

3 Quick Lessons from My Failed Project on Kickstarter.com - plinan
http://www.plinan.com/3-quick-lessons-from-my-failed-project-on-kickstarter-kickstarter-indiegames/

======
wccrawford
He thought he could just put his project on Kickstarter, then walk away and it
would collect enough money for him? He even went on a month-long vacation in
the middle of it?

Gee, can't imagine why that didn't work.

~~~
plinan
Thanks for the reply. It took me two weeks to get the material ready (demo,
video, content) and continued the effort during the funding period to
coordinate with blogs and forums. But yeah I definitely overestimated my
ability to do more for the project while having my own wedding at the same
time. So I agree, I probably should have waited until after the wedding to
start the project, and a longer funding period might have been a better idea
for this project as well.

